# my fish ???



## paulene (Mar 10, 2011)

does anyone know what sort of fish this is please see my pictures


----------



## Liam Devaney (Feb 16, 2011)

paulene said:


> does anyone know what sort of fish this is please see my pictures


It looks like a butterfly koi


----------



## paulene (Mar 10, 2011)

Liam Devaney said:


> It looks like a butterfly koi


 thank you :-D


----------



## Blabomb (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes butterfly koi


----------

